# Morrisons is looking for Multi Skilled Engineers (various locations) in UK.



## Swanemi (Jun 11, 2014)

What we can offer you…
You will work within the Engineering team and liaise with the production team to ensure that machinery downtime is kept to a minimum and that all preventative maintenance is conducted in advance to avoid production disruption. You will also support in investigating means of improving plant productivity, ensure that all necessary spare parts, materials and equipment are available, investigate and establish causes of all breakdowns and damages, effect the necessary repairs and ensure all actions taken are recorded so recurrent faults can be recognised. You will be integral to the site as Multi Skilled Engineer and will be involved in both electrical and mechanical reactive and pro-active maintenance. 

What we need from you…
To be successful in this position you will be qualified to City and Guilds level 3 in electrical installations or BTEC ONC/OND. Ideally an IEE qualification up to 16th edition would be beneficial and a proven track record in an Engineering and fault finding role gained from within a FMCG environment. You will also possess excellent communication skills, demonstrate assertiveness and decision making skills and have a can do attitude to your work.

Previous experience programming in inverters and an understanding of PLC’s is beneficial however not essential.

What’s stopping you?
As a part of our Engineering team, you’ll find that the fresh approach Morrisons brings to retail is immediately apparent. This is an environment with a real buzz, where people are passionate about success. Here, we’ve developed a culture of ownership that means individuals have true scope and freedom. You can introduce fresh ideas, face fresh challenges and enjoy fresh opportunities to show what you can do. It’s invigorating, revitalising and constantly stimulating.

To apply, please go to: http://service.joberate.com/redirect/url/24c4-13-3d-c7-dbb538 and search for Multi-skilled Engineer


----------

